# Paint job-HOW!?



## mbad7 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi! Im new to this forum so i dont know if the topic had already been brought up.... Im looking to do the paint job on my BMW myself,but i need advice on how to prep the car,where to start,what kinda paint to use,basicly everything,so id be grateful if someone would describe the process,main guidelines,some important details maybe,etc... Thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> some important details maybe,etc


Ayuh,....

How well Equiped is your Shop,..??

Air compressor,..??
Sanders,..??
Paintgun,..??
Buffer,..??
Resperator,..??
Paint Booth,..??


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey mbad7,


Check these sites:

http://www.autobody101.com/forums/forum-5.html

http://www.a2zautoforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=49

Forum:
http://forum.eastwoodco.com/

Tips and tricks;
http://www.paintforcars.com/how_to_paint.html

.

Articles:
http://www.secondchancegarage.com/pu...partment21.cfm

Application:
http://www.scottgrundfor.com/ideas/paint3.html


Supplies
http://www.eastwoodco.com/jump.jsp?i...Y&itemID=1334:


----------



## CPETRO (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Mbad ,no Disrespect But, Maybe You Should Work Your Way Up To That. If Your Asking Those Kind Of Questions , Your Not Ready.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

You go for it mbad7. Just remember it is only paint and labor.So when in doubt pull the paint gun trigger and worry about it later.Good Luck
:thumbsup:


----------



## mbad7 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thnx 2 all of u:thumbup: Im sanding down the car these days... Will update:yes:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep us posted mbad,good luck with your project.

I've painted two of my work trucks with fantastic results.The previous owner of one of them couldn't believe it wasn't professionally done.
I feel more comfortable with enamel that has a hardener added to it.
On my first spray job,I forgot to have a filter on the compressor and all the rust from the tank sprayed onto the surface.I saved the paint job by a lot of wet sanding and polishing,but it ended up mint.


----------

